#kubuntu-council 2017-09-11
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=875107
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/qt4/
<valorie> very nice, tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> :)
<valorie> just got back from working at the cabin and going to the meeting about the fire, and then eating dinner after
<tsimonq2> valorie: irt LFNW or KDE 4 removal?
<valorie> I feel much better after doing that work
<valorie> cool on both
<tsimonq2> :D
<valorie> I assume you checked the reverse-dependencies?
<tsimonq2> valorie: For kdesudo or for all of them?
<tsimonq2> Because with kdesudo, yep.
<valorie> all of them
<valorie> kdesudo is should be gone, asap
<valorie> IMO
<tsimonq2> Just removed from Debian today
<valorie> I saw that
<tsimonq2> I want Clive's and Rik's opinion to see if it should be removed along with the KDE 4 stuff next cycle or ASAP
<valorie> I mean it should be removed from our packageset
<valorie> archive removal, whatever
<tsimonq2> valorie: Removed from packageset =/ archive removal :)
<tsimonq2> We shouldn't shun it, we should remove it
<tsimonq2> It's a liability
<tsimonq2> But I'm assuming Debian did an rdep check before asking for removal...
<tsimonq2> I'm just tracking packages Debian is removing to make sure it's on our radar to remove in Ubuntu as well.
<tsimonq2> Next cycle or the one after we need to do a large KDE 4 removal.
<valorie> yes
<tsimonq2> I disagree with Santa when he says that it removes lots of functionality.
<tsimonq2> There's a *lot* of stuff ported to Frameworks 5/Qt 5
<valorie> well, partially ported
<tsimonq2> And removing the packages deprecated upstream in Apps 17.12 will be a HUGE help
<tsimonq2> valorie: No, a lot is wholly ported
<valorie> *some* stuff has been fully ported
<tsimonq2> Fair.
<valorie> some has been left behind
<valorie> and will probably never be ported
<tsimonq2> My *personal* goal is to get Qt 4 completely and fully out the door no later than the 18.10 release.
<valorie> and the rest -- we should help with the porting if it is important
<tsimonq2> A lot of that is going to be work in Debian, which I'm involved in.
<tsimonq2> For example I'll be doing a QA upload soon to update to a new upstream version.
<tsimonq2> etc. etc. etc.
<valorie> nice
<valorie> I appreciate that
<tsimonq2> valorie: You know what I mean when I say QA upload
<valorie> so do you plan to do a full Lub. release of lxqt?
<tsimonq2> And yeah, it's going to need to be a large effort in Debian first :)
<valorie> right
<tsimonq2> Yep, 17.10 will be the first release with Lubuntu and Lubuntu Next
<tsimonq2> valorie: (Q about QA upload is a question :P)
<valorie> oh, not entirely
<valorie> I know what QA *is*
<tsimonq2> valorie: So you know how Debian has the concept of maintainers?
<valorie> but not exactly what you are planning to upload
<valorie> yes
<tsimonq2> When a package is in the archive but has no maintainer, that's an orphaned package
<valorie> per package, right
<tsimonq2> The QA Team is the "maintainer" for orphaned packages
<tsimonq2> Everyone can be on the QA Team
<valorie> I've read the Policy Manual
<tsimonq2> So yeah, I'll be working in Debian to do QA uploads, maybe even Non Maintainer Uploads if necessary, to get all of this ported over
<tsimonq2> valorie: Honestly, you'd be surprised how much is being deprecated and how much isn't
<tsimonq2> Good chunks of things are going out the window, lots, well, aren't.
<valorie> ok, you are talking "porting" in Debian terms
<tsimonq2> No
<valorie> whereas I was talking in KDE terms
<tsimonq2> I'm talking, porting to Qt 5
<tsimonq2> Like, I want to get all of the revdeps of Qt 4, which includes lots of KDE, removed or ported
<valorie> ok, but it is often necessary to also port away from the kde4libsupport or whatever that is named
<tsimonq2> Yeah
<tsimonq2> I'm saying that too
<valorie> that's what I mean by fully ported
<valorie> that part is fully gone
<tsimonq2> Yeahp.
<valorie> some games and such will never make the jump unless they gain maintainers who do it
<tsimonq2> valorie: kdesudo for example was still KDE 3 but using the compatibility layer that comes with KDE 4 to functio.
<tsimonq2> s/functio/function/
<valorie> much of the easy stuff has been done
<tsimonq2> valorie: Well, that's just what it'll be. If there's enough interest, someone will port it.
<valorie> right, which is why we both want it gone
<valorie> yep
<valorie> I've talked people into becoming maintainers
<valorie> it doesn't take much work, for some stuff
<tsimonq2> I *might* port some stuff if I find the game entertaining but no promises there
<valorie> just be careful not to overextend yourself
<tsimonq2> That's why I say no promises :P
<valorie> you're in school and that has to be priority ONE
<tsimonq2> I've been keeping myself busy
<valorie> cool
<tsimonq2> Retaking Geometry this year, this new teacher is a bit more lax about homework, that's exactly what I need.
<tsimonq2> Otherwise I'm managing my time better this year/
<valorie> good to hear
<valorie> sounds like boring old "maturity" is sneaking up on ya
<tsimonq2> Meh, I slept all day today so I might be pulling the all nighter :P
<valorie> oh good lord dude
<tsimonq2> One thing I got a lot better at over the summer is going longer without sleep and a functioning brain
<valorie> make it a half-nighter at least!
<valorie> no, you are killing brain cells
<valorie> sleep is not for the weak, it is necessary to stay healthy
<tsimonq2> *shrug* I don't do it too often so I think I'll be fine.
<valorie> ok
<valorie> well, enjoy it while ya can
<valorie> I used to be able to do it and just can't function without sleep anymore
<tsimonq2> This endless grind... I can't wait until I have more free time for what I love doing
<valorie> getting old sucks sometimes
<valorie> lol
<tsimonq2> Meh, it is what it is, people change over time
<valorie> there is always a grind
<tsimonq2> Sometimes the grind is more enjoyable than other times
<valorie> you have to focus on doing what you love and just make the rest so routine that you hardly notice it
<tsimonq2> Yeah
<valorie> I used to hate yardwork
<valorie> now I love to just help the plants grow
<tsimonq2> You? Hate yardwork? :O
<valorie> different mindset
<tsimonq2> You love to keep your garden up afair!
<valorie> I love the plants, not the work
<tsimonq2> It's pretty cool looking too :3
<tsimonq2> Ah ok
<valorie> but the work is necessary
<tsimonq2> Sure
<valorie> so rather than crabbing internally about it, I just get on with it
<tsimonq2> mhm
<valorie> yes, it's the work of 40+ years
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> I have a few bits of misc homework I need to get done but I mostly want to get that out of the way so I can get some Ubuntu/Debian stuff done tonight
<tsimonq2> I'm enjoying school a bit more this year so far
<valorie> good!
<tsimonq2> While yes it's 8 hours of grind, I'm more interested in the topics
<valorie> people will be happy tomorrow because
<valorie> y'all beat our Seahawks
<tsimonq2> oh lolll
<tsimonq2> What was the score?
<tsimonq2> I didn't even pay attention to that... :P
<valorie> uh, like 17 / 8 or so?
<tsimonq2> Ah ok
<valorie> we were working and not listening
<tsimonq2> ic
<valorie> not that I really care, but my one son does
<tsimonq2> Thomas?
<valorie> no, Paul
<tsimonq2> Ah ok
<tsimonq2> If it was Thomas you should have told him I'm in GB :P
<valorie> and the guy who runs our fav. restaurant is a cheesehead
<tsimonq2> Oh that's right, you told me about that
<valorie> so he'll be crowing on Wed.
<valorie> lol
<tsimonq2> Is that the diner you took me to Friday morning at LFNW or is that not your fav one? :P
<tsimonq2> lol
<valorie> morning?
<tsimonq2> Yeah it was barely morning :P
<tsimonq2> Almost afternoon!
<valorie> I'm not remembering
<tsimonq2> We had pancakes and I watched you drink your creamer with a hint of coffee :P
<tsimonq2> You took your husband and I to a thing in Seattiel
<valorie> oh, no, Mike doesn't serve breakfast
<tsimonq2> s/Seattiel/Seattle/
<tsimonq2> Ah ok
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> valorie: But you at least remember that right?
<valorie> that was some chain!
<valorie> like Denny's or something
<valorie> it was .....
<tsimonq2> No?
<valorie> yes, I do
<tsimonq2> Or was it?
<valorie> now
<valorie> it had breakfast
<tsimonq2> Like I said, I remember you had your creamer with a hint of coffee :P
<valorie> the local place would have been memorable
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I usually have milk
<tsimonq2> Oh
<tsimonq2> Well same difference?
 * tsimonq2 runs
<valorie> anyway, do your homework!!!
<tsimonq2> Yeah, I prolly should :P
<tsimonq2> valorie: Have a good night
<valorie> niters
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2017/09/quick-look-at-kubuntu-artful-pre-release.html
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk pokes @ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> you ok?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm alive just have no power
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Have to move around to get phone service
<valorie> wow, that's a lovely review
<valorie> who tweets and toots for the Kubuntu account?
<valorie> I'd like RT that
<valorie> how are you, ahoneybun?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm fine, no power or internet but ehh
<clivejo> could be weeks before they get that all sorted out
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It could
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I don't think our power pole is that bad tho
<valorie> well, they fix stuff in order of how many people it will help
<valorie> which is why we were without power for over a week one time
<valorie> now that we have gas, at least one can always take a hot shower
<clivejo> yeah, I'd love to know how RichardF does the maps on http://cycle.travel/map?from=51.941425,-0.917313&suggest=1
<clivejo> ah fiddle sticks
<clivejo> Closing the poll
<clivejo> hummm
<clivejo> a tie
<clivejo> what happens in the case of a tie?
<acheronuk> shoot out?
<clivejo> only fair way
<acheronuk> paper scissors rock?
<clivejo> LOL I dunno
<acheronuk> valorie: hellllllllllllllllllllllllp?
<acheronuk> I didn't think cvs would allow a tie. maybe I misread
<clivejo> I didn't either :/
<clivejo> but no matter what rule I use, same results
<clivejo> if we had one more voter, would have settled it
<acheronuk> does the community council ours is delegated from have a policy?
<acheronuk> which placing is the tie on?
<clivejo> 3rd seat
<acheronuk> damn!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I didn't vote as I had my name in
<valorie> I've never heard of a tie!
<valorie> wth ahoneybun, why not?
<valorie> there were others running
<valorie> and a lower vote count does not look good
<valorie> looks like people don't care
<wxl> i voted
<clivejo> 19 votes out of 41
<valorie> we want people to step up, nominate themselves and of course vote for themselves if they think they are the best person for the job
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Who's in 4?
<wxl> there's no 4
<wxl> there's 3 and 3
<clivejo> aaron can you send me your vote?
 * wxl points at the definition of a tie
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I didn't vote lol
<wxl> he's asking you too
<clivejo> well if I take your word for that, and you send me how you would of voted
<wxl> (maybe the hurricane affected his mind?) XD
<clivejo> might be able to break the tie
<valorie> as the person running the vote, you have the right to break the tie I would think
<valorie> and asking Aaron for his vote seems reasonable to me
<acheronuk> clivejo: did you not vote?
<clivejo> I did
<valorie> good
<valorie> I hope everyone voted
<acheronuk> oh, thought you said you would not as you were running the poll.
<acheronuk> ^^^ that made no sense to me
<clivejo> I couldn't run for election
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well internet kinda does not work great right now
<clivejo> Telegram me
<clivejo> PM
<clivejo> just your list of 1,2,3,4 you would have voted
<acheronuk> this is nail biting!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I emailed but it's not sent yet
 * clivejo plays suspense building music
 * acheronuk wonders if the Russians hacked the vote
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Trying to send it now clivejo
<clivejo> ok got it
<valorie> \o/
<acheronuk> *** drum roll ***
<clivejo> so with that vote counted the results are 1) Rik Mills 2) Aaron Honeycutt 3) Rick Timmis
<valorie> cool
<wxl> congrats everywhere!
<acheronuk> O_O
<valorie> acheronuk: <3
<wxl> acheronuk: now now, don't be modest.
<acheronuk> don't know what to say, except thanks any where who voted like that!
<acheronuk> + I'll try to live up to that
<acheronuk> *thanks any one
<acheronuk> to all actually, that was clearly close
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> XD Rik
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/qISVCped/file_3219.jpg
<acheronuk> congrats Aaron on another term :) and Rick on a great result for a great guy
<clivejo> valorie: can you do the honors
<clivejo> bring the KC back up to full numbers
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: sooooo close. that says a lot as well.
<valorie> can I do what honors?
<valorie> you need to announce the results on all the lists
<clivejo> add the 3 names to KC team
<valorie> oh certainly
<valorie> sorry, I just looked at the updated fire map and it looks like it hopped over the highway towards our cabin
<valorie> but the announcements don't say anything
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Probably post it
<valorie> yikes, Rick's name is spelled incorrectly, isn't it?
<valorie> it's Timmis?
<clivejo> yes, my fault
<valorie> or Timmus
<clivejo> Timmis
<acheronuk> lol. yes, we realised as soon as the ballots went out
<acheronuk> the Rik vs Rick was the right way around though :P
<clivejo> yeah thanks ahoneybun!
<clivejo> pointing it out, after I sent the ballots!
<valorie> done
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I told you lol
<clivejo> yeah AFTER!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I did not proof read it
<clivejo> tisk
<clivejo> tuts
<valorie> clivejo: I don't see the results in my email yet?
<valorie> congratulations to all the winners by the way
<valorie> sorry tsimonq2
<clivejo> hold your horses speed goz allie
<acheronuk> valorie: are not all KC meant to be admins on the team?
<valorie> lol
<valorie> oh, I didn't do that, duh
<acheronuk> no probs
<valorie> done
<valorie> separate step done in another dialog
<acheronuk> LP doesn't make it easy
<valorie> you can tell it was coded long ago
<valorie> oh well
<valorie> it's what we've got and it usually works
<valorie> who has the keys to the kubuntu twitter/mastodon?
<valorie> this should be tweeted:  http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2017/09/quick-look-at-kubuntu-artful-pre-release.html
<acheronuk> I think Aaron, Ovi and maybe mparrilo?
<valorie> and I guess I should write a news story for the website
<valorie> want to reply to the email first
<valorie> then once we have a story on teh site, tweet that
<acheronuk> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/907338871096184833
<valorie> aha, the site is done
<valorie> cool
<acheronuk> so looks like someone tweeted that review
<valorie> probably Mparillo
<acheronuk> Wish I could have seen clive's face when he saw a tie :P
<clivejo> was like "oh feck"
<clivejo> why did I volunteer to do this!
<valorie> hehe
<acheronuk> anything else I need to do?
 * acheronuk hands clive a large JD to calm his nerves
 * clivejo shaking so bad the ice is rattling like crazy
<valorie> can someone check this before I publish?
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/wp-admin/post.php?post=3383&action=edit
<valorie> thank you so much for running the election, Clive
<acheronuk> seems ok to me
<acheronuk> and yes, thank you clive :)
<valorie> ok, added one more sentence
<valorie> I think I got all the typos out, but please check?
<acheronuk> seems slightly odd to name/thank clive as running the election, then refer to him as 'the kubuntu member'?
<acheronuk> with the new sentence there that is.
<valorie> oops
<valorie> thanks
<valorie> better?
<clivejo> I have such a banging headache tonight
<valorie> oh gosh, why am I asking you, it's like 2am where you are, isn't ?
<valorie> for both of you
<valorie> clivejo: {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<clivejo> 12:32am
<valorie> ok, not terrible
<clivejo> just a nasty day
<valorie> :(
<acheronuk> We thank Simon for running and making this a race, Clay and Ovidiu-Florin for their service on the Council, and Kubuntu Member Clive Johnston for stepping up and running this election.
<acheronuk> See the official announcement from Clive on our mailing lists
<clivejo> you don't have to put my name in there
<acheronuk> we do
<valorie> did you change it, acheronuk?
<valorie> I think your way is better
<acheronuk> no, that was a suggestion
<valorie> OK, I'll fix
<acheronuk> did not want to fight for edit rights
<clivejo> go on, fight!
<acheronuk> all good then. or as much as my sleepy eyes can tell
<clivejo> I'll put money on valorie
<acheronuk> so would I!
<valorie> lol
<valorie> better than that recent billion-dollar fight or whatever
<valorie> ok, will publish
<acheronuk> :)
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-council-election-results-announced/ -- weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
<valorie> thank you all
<valorie> someone please tweet it
<valorie> officially
<acheronuk> clive is missing his 't' in johnston?
<acheronuk> or is that right?
<valorie> damn it, I copy/pasted from his email
<valorie> grrrr
<acheronuk> LOL
<valorie> the *first* time
<valorie> sheesh
<valorie> editing is a bear
<acheronuk> it is
<valorie> fixx0red
<valorie> gotta get out and water before it gets any later
<acheronuk> ok. thanks. I better get some sleep
<acheronuk> night all
<valorie> thank you again, acheronuk
<valorie> sleep well
#kubuntu-council 2017-09-12
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Idc, it's all cool <3
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I have the Mastodon and twitter
<valorie> excellent!
<valorie> i haz watered plants and dinner eaten
<valorie> ahoneybun: would you mind doing that ubuntu site review of the beta?
<valorie> on mastodon
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Done
<valorie> danke!
<valorie> boosted, retweeted, etc.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Danke?
<valorie> oops, that is thanks in german
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Ahh
<valorie> bitte is please, but oddly bitte bitte is you're welcome
<valorie> which makes no sense to me
<valorie> I've been told to just think of them as "words of politeness"
<valorie> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Pleased to please you?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Aka your welcome?
<valorie> maybe
<valorie> many of our sayings morphed so much through the years they make no logical sense either
<valorie> I suppose all languages are like that
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Our language's biggest problem is the use of ies and s
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Babies
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Learning when you do what
<valorie> our language's problem is that the rules are so seldom followed
<valorie> everything is an exception
<valorie> because it's cobbled together from so many languages
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It's like our population at this point, a mixing pot
<valorie> making plurals is an excellent example
<valorie> yep
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Good morning friends, I am delighted to join the council, very exciting. It's going to be lots of fun working with you all 😍
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Mornig Rick. Same here. Looking forward to it.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Congratulations to @ahoneybun and @acheronuk too, Looking forward to working with you guys.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Same here @Sick_Rimmit and @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hope all is OK with you @ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk completes the round of mutual back slappinh
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Just going to reboot my machine back in a few minutes
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> 😃
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Let's just say I can't wait till I get back to 8 hours of sleep again
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Right now  I'm on 4-5 need more...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> you on curfew? plenty on snoozing time if so, surely?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm not but I don't have power for AC
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> And I can't sleep when it's hot like this
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ah. now I see
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> community council vote cast 😀
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> For the UCC
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yep try not to be bias lol
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I was 100% fair to all the people I wanted to win. :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> XD
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie "Ubunhtu Community Council 2017 election"
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> we are not the only ones who 'typo' on those polls. 😛
<clivejo> mine wasnt a typo, I thought thats how it was spelt
 * yofel was fair to all people he knows (which is about half of that list..) ^^
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm not sure who I talked to yofel about the server
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> There should be an email about the ticket
<yofel> hmkay, I'm not sure how much of that I got, but I'll dig a bit deeper then. You get your life sorted first, this can wait a bit.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We'll see how much I have left if I get a UCC spot lol
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> For right now we have the bytemark server too tho
<clivejo> don't think I know any on that list
<clivejo> what strange names
<clivejo> Lapchynksi is that Polish?
<acheronuk> do KC get ops on our channels? or is that separate?
<yofel> you do, but I think we need to set that by hand
<clivejo> good lord, he already trying to take over!
<yofel> same goes for the ACL for this chan now that you mention it
<yofel> how did that work again...
<acheronuk> right. I can see I'm on the LP teams. so it's not automatic once on those
<acheronuk> clivejo: haha https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYvAYwpUDv8
<yofel> acheronuk: your perms here are now set
<yofel> what's rick's nick again?
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~rick-timmis
<acheronuk> Sick_Rimmit on irc.freenode.net
<yofel> your permissions are now also set for #k, #k-d and #k-o
<acheronuk> are those used through chanserv?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Any idea about permissions in here?
<yofel> same as in the others
<yofel> acheronuk: yes, chanserv
<acheronuk> ok. wiki pages are not out of date then :)
<yofel> you can list the flags yourself and now also edit them for other people
<yofel> ok, Rick's flags are now set as well
<acheronuk> how do I list?
<yofel>  msg chanserv flags #kubuntu-council
<yofel> the (kcouncil) part is the flag template, see chanserv template
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Lovely to see these things being set so early one!
<acheronuk> yofel: hmmm. that doesn't work yet for me
<yofel> weird
<yofel> [ChanServ] 5     acheronuk              +Aefiortv            (kcouncil) (#kubuntu-council) [modified 13m 11s ago, on Sep 12 14:28:31 2017]
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 449x91) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/CmuyI586/file_3222.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> just echo's that back at me
<yofel> maybe it needs an explicit /msg o.O
<acheronuk> I did '/msg chanserv flags #kubuntu-council'
<yofel> can you run any command on chanserv? like help?
<acheronuk> nope
<yofel> does case matter maybe? 'ChanServ'
<acheronuk> I tried that :/
<yofel> then I'm out of ideas, sorry :/
<acheronuk> I disconnect and reconnect. you never know
<acheronuk> *I'll
<clivejo> there was someone who was good at setting that all up
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> He's good at IRC stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Ask Unit193
<yofel> technically both of you now have permission to idle around in #ubuntu-ops if you're interested. Just ask someone to add you to the ACL there when you join so you don't get booted out immediately
<acheronuk> at the moment seems little point
<acheronuk> ok. sorted now. hexchat was hiding the message from me :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Weird
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> because I am messaging chanserv, but it's not actualy in these channels, so hexchat uses some weird algorithm to decide what tab/windo to send them to!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> but you can override that, as I have now :)
<acheronuk> I wish I could get on better with konversation :/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Konversation works fine here with my znc setuo
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> *setup
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm going to look at irccloud later on once I get internet back
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I may look at building the new konversation expermental branch in KCI
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Nice @acheronuk
<valorie> we need to get this chan logged
<valorie> and our telegram bot acked by the irc council
<valorie> I think I wrote an email to them once but never followed up
<valorie> I mean we warn/brag that it's logged
<valorie> but there is no logbot
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Right
<clivejo> what is ubuntulog3 then?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 608x643) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/It0bdSY1/file_3224.jpg @shitpost
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Offtopic
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @clivejo, An infiltrator?
<valorie> hmmmmm, wxl, tsimonq2, looking at nzoueidi - testimononials from philw but also gsilvapt
<valorie> and part of linux padawans?
<tsimonq2> valorie: nzoueidi is a really really awesome guy
<wxl> yep
<valorie> voting is taking awhile!
<valorie> ok
<tsimonq2> Took me a minute to vote, because I feel like I'm involved enough in the community that if I don't know they, I won't vote them for CC
<valorie> mmm, the community is pretty big
<valorie> I've not used the forums for instance, for years
<valorie> don't know the translators at all
<valorie> or the snappy people
<valorie> which is why I read the wiki pages for all the folks I didn't know
<valorie> the least informative was #12
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> but heck, they stepped up, and I Will Not
<valorie> so they got a vot
<valorie> e
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Damn I was in the running for KC and UCC lol
<valorie> you are gonna be busy
<tsimonq2> Busier than me? :P
<valorie> more meetings, maybe!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> If I win anyway
<valorie> I didn't look at your page again, since I know ya
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Ahh
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm sure I'll have my meeting
#kubuntu-council 2017-09-13
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> How far did the Kubuntu vision that @ovidiuflorin was driving progress ?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I think that was just use to determine what Kubuntu was and was not over Neon
<ahoneybun_> ooo I like this IRCCloud
<clivejo> what is IRC Cloud?
<ahoneybun> https://www.irccloud.com/
<ahoneybun> I'm using the desktop client which is a an electron ITHINK
<ahoneybun> Wow now I could us this IRC on mobile
 * acheronuk looks back
<acheronuk> 18 months ago I was a *keen* kubuntu user annoying you with some testing feedback
<acheronuk> now I am a kubuntu-dev and KC member
<acheronuk> wow
<acheronuk> I am very grateful to all :)
<ahoneybun> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/PbReDV2q/Screenshot%20from%202017-09-13%2016-13-56.png
<ahoneybun> ahhhhh snap IRC Cloud has upload support
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: it's a lot just under 2 years
<ahoneybun> for sure should give yourself a pat on the back
<valorie> 18 months!
<valorie> you are a rocket!
<valorie> I for one are very grateful for your helpful presence
<ahoneybun> \o/ got my new wallet
<valorie> and look forward to working with you on the council
<acheronuk> may be, but I would have not got here without the help I have received. so much credit to that
<valorie> that's what I love about kubuntu
<valorie> we all help one another
<acheronuk> indeed. numbers may have got a bit thin on the ground in recent times, but that that basic quality pulls things through
<valorie> exactly
<valorie> I really do miss Jon, Harald, Rohan and Scarlett
<valorie> but it's nice to have them "next door" too
<acheronuk> yes, I miss their presence, and I was only a observer during most of that :/
<acheronuk> still. things are what they are. you make what is now better, not try to restore the past
<valorie> precisely
<ahoneybun> I got an email about amarok being removed
<valorie> I miss Phil as well, and enjoy it when he visits
<ahoneybun> told them to go to the mailing list
<ahoneybun> we need their voice recorded and cuh
<valorie> and hope that he will get involved more in the future
<ahoneybun> *such
<valorie> but each of us has only so much time and energy
<valorie> ahoneybun: amen
<acheronuk> [11:12] <sitter> hm, kubuntu council civs in spam folder lol
<ahoneybun> mobile client https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/VNn1xWmI/Screenshot_20170913-162543.png
<acheronuk> ^^^ guess that Harald he missed the vote
<valorie> well, he can change his spam filters or give up his membership if he wishes
<valorie> ahoneybun: looks good!
<ahoneybun> I'm really loving IRC Cloud right now
<acheronuk> valorie: I wish I knew is he cared
<acheronuk> *if he
<ahoneybun> I might just leave the telegram channels or turn off the notifications
<valorie> he's a cagey one, that sitter
<acheronuk> + a grumpy one
<valorie> lol
<valorie> sometimes yes
<ahoneybun> the snap for IRC Cloud works good
<ahoneybun> someone highlight me
<valorie> ahoneybun: ?
<valorie> lol
<acheronuk> I guess if Harald did not care, he would not come and vote in -dev applications
<valorie> oh he cares, he's just protective of his time and attention
<acheronuk> true
 * acheronuk stops poking at sore wounds
<valorie> heh
<valorie> Harald is not a wound!
<acheronuk> he's not, but it's bundled in with stuff that is
<acheronuk> but I suppose being fairly new this side on the fence, it is somewhat easier for me. I don't have a past history with them that gives me issues
<acheronuk> not that others necessarily do, but I can do 'so what, before my time'
<valorie> we're all just people with various histories, quirks, strengths and weaknesses
<valorie> right, and that's good
<acheronuk> it is :)
<valorie> anyway, thanks again for being you, and throwing your lot in with us!
<valorie> and helping neon too, which again helps us and all of KDE
<acheronuk> anyway.... that 18 moths  thing just struck me today. that is all
<acheronuk> Neon I would like to do more with, but the extent their CI has moved on from KCI is quite substantial
<acheronuk> Harald has been busy............
<acheronuk> and scarlett
 * tsimonq2 has been super busy too
 * acheronuk pours a large JD an slides one down the bar to clivejo 
<clivejo> what who where huh
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: lots of algebra class?
 * tsimonq2 isn't not around because of the KC vote, just to be 100% clear, I'm backlogged and then today I think I caught a cold
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Geometry.
<acheronuk> Geometry: \o/
<tsimonq2> I need to lie down for a nap in a cold dark room... ta ta for now
<acheronuk> I assume you have done vectors?
<acheronuk> OK
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: more or less
<acheronuk> oooooooooh. you have so much fun to come!
<valorie> I loved geometry
<valorie> the proofs!
<valorie> I've used that ever since
<wxl> my friend and i used to make our own because we got so damn bored waiting for the rest of the class to catch up :)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-02sc-multivariable-calculus-fall-2010/1.-vectors-and-matrices/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> lol ok
<acheronuk> run away, quick
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: See Telegram.
#kubuntu-council 2017-09-14
<ahoneybun> Morning KC
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Afternoon
<ahoneybun> Weird I just for the IRC bot though IRC lol
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> what?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> @ahoneybun, that doesn't make sense
 * clivejo spins on his spinny chair
<clivejo> weeeeeeeee
<ahoneybun> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/8Sp6SNWw/Screenshot_20170914-073417.png
<ahoneybun> And it uses the @ for users! <3
<ahoneybun> Oh your using telegram right
<clivejo> does anyone know how to search only the open tasks for Kubuntu?
<acheronuk> phab?
<acheronuk> no
<clivejo> did you create a task for spliting drkonqi?
<acheronuk> https://phabricator.kde.org/T6808
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> must be easier way to find stuff
<acheronuk> https://www.kde.org/announcements/kde-purism-librem5.php
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://twitter.com/kdecommunity/status/908336095989059584
<ahoneybun> I guess they finally finish the layout of it now
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> `A fully standards-based freedom-oriented system, based on Debian and many other upstream projects, has never been done before–we will be the first to seriously attempt this.` - Making jabs at a certain company!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well it was a huge job in general
<ahoneybun> Tho Canonical tried with their own Display server and upstart at first
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 653x710) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/npSXDJpw/file_3248.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 520x688) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/n5Uc06mZ/file_3249.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 501x685) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/xpjYMaMH/file_3250.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 680x791) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/FvBOXq4n/file_3251.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I have been playing a bit.....
<clivejo> pretty
<clivejo> do you think it is worth setting up a Kubuntu look and feel team?
<clivejo> personally I would like to see some Unity themes on the iso for Beautiful Baboon 18.04
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk feels queasy thinking of that
<clivejo> just think it would be a good way to make ex-Unity users feel at home on Kubuntu
<valorie> unity themes?
<valorie> such as?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 615x692) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/DRhej0JX/file_3253.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie  ^^ blue logo
<clivejo> valorie: making plasma look like unity
<clivejo> global menus, that weird icon bar down the side etc
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> this? https://store.kde.org/p/1167950/
<valorie> acheronuk: oooo, I like
<valorie> clivejo: but I don't recall what unity looks like
<valorie> so I'm not sure what you mean
<clivejo> yeah, like that
<clivejo> but on our iso
<clivejo> so it can be enabled "out of the box"
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @valorie, you like the sddm user logo? or the unity theme?
<valorie> sddm
<valorie> I've always disliked the gnome and stock ubuntu colors
<clivejo> acheronuk: whats it like with 5.10 wallpaper?
<valorie> can't get beyond that dislike
<valorie> but I'm not against others being able to easily use them
<valorie> and I have nothing against a bar on the left side
<valorie> ahoneybun: did you still need votes on the wallpapers?
<valorie> because the thread is closed
<valorie> I never heard that the vote moved to the forum
<ahoneybun> no idea who closed it
<valorie> :(
<ahoneybun> I posted it
<valorie> I'm sure you did, but I missed it
<valorie> allllllllllllllmost caught up here
<ahoneybun> mm damnit
<ahoneybun> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/72235-Kubuntu-Artful-Wallpaper-contest
<valorie> but about to leave tomorrow for a family wedding
<ahoneybun> where is snowhog
<valorie> I have all the images open, and CAN vote if the thread is open
<valorie> if you still want votes
<ahoneybun> I do
<ahoneybun> I need someone to make the package
<ahoneybun> and tsimonq2 to upload it
<clivejo> why Simon to upload it?
<ahoneybun> who else?
<ahoneybun> he is a MOTU so he can
<clivejo> you are wanting a brand new src package just for the wallpapers?
<acheronuk> how many MB of pics?
<ahoneybun> we don't have one to start with
<valorie> anyway, the thread is still closed
<ahoneybun> I don't think we ever did
<ahoneybun> well I can't open it, snowhog has to
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: about 34mbs
<ahoneybun> with the 6 images at one resolution
<clivejo> I thought we were just adding them into https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-settings
<acheronuk> clivejo: that was one option mentioned
<clivejo> what was the other options?
<acheronuk> new source :P
<clivejo> isn't it a bit late in the game for that?
<acheronuk> would want a new sub-package in the setting anyway...
<valorie> but I can email you if you like
<acheronuk> clivejo: nope. would just require a trivial FFE
<clivejo> ha trivial
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> FeatureFreeze for new packages: The ubuntu-release team will consider exceptions, where additions of packages are worthwhile (up until BetaFreeze).
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> from the wiki
 * clivejo shuts up as it won't be him doing the paperwork
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk clivejo: Well why wouldn't it be a new binary package in Kubuntu-settings?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> it can be
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> which is why a gave that as an option months ago
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
 * clivejo bites tongue
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1280x716) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0NiZTfI9/file_3256.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk is not sure....
<clivejo> I like it!
<ahoneybun> I mean it's not as bad as that blue
<valorie> I like the newest one a lot better than that
<valorie> this one: https://plus.google.com/113043070111945110583/posts/HsYMHgR8pKm
<valorie> ahoneybun: if you care, I sent you my votes
<valorie> that is a freaking exhausting vote
<valorie> so many possibilities
<valorie> and then after you rank, you have to find the freaking NUMBER
<valorie> gosh
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> let's never do this without civs or something Ever Again
<ahoneybun> well I'm not running it next time lol
<ahoneybun> valorie: where are the votes?
<valorie> I sent you an email to your kubuntu.org mail
<ahoneybun> ahh got it
<valorie> the forum is closed, no point in even trying there
<valorie> good
<ahoneybun> #2 is popular
<valorie> there were lots of good ones, some fair, and some that were just boring or annoying
<valorie> I tried to vote for the best wallpaper, and not my own personal favorites
<valorie> the hair would have been mine I think
<tsimonq2> valorie, wxl: https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/qt4/
<valorie> you have pairs listed twice
<valorie> nice small list, actually
<valorie> rekonq isn't on it?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well these are packages with removal bugs filed
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Look at the linked Debian wiki page for what will eventually be done
<acheronuk> did you even look at the status of those in ubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, No, but I will eventually
 * acheronuk rolls eyes
#kubuntu-council 2017-09-15
<valorie> I hope someone will help that gentleman on the user list with the old computer and old install
<valorie> while I'm gone, because I'm not taking my computer
<valorie> distro people please update https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Live_Images <--- if someone doesn't do this before I get back, I'll do it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> huh? Riddell nuked all the info we had on there :/
<valorie> :(
<valorie> well, you can see history
<valorie> and restore what's still worthwhile
<valorie> I removed a lot last time I was there
<valorie> it was a lot of old dreck
<acheronuk> just added info for artful, as that is all about latest plasma live images
<acheronuk> put those logo and sddm/lock screen changes in a task: https://phabricator.kde.org/T7015
<valorie> thank you acheronuk!
<valorie> the live images page looks good, and I commented on the phab
<acheronuk> https://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/hp-pavilion-kubuntu-zesty.html
<valorie> kdenline > kdenlive
<valorie> I had an HP Pavilion
<valorie> just gave it to my son, in fact
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Kdenlive
<wxl> valorie: you made any headway with getting IRC Council to allow telegram on main channels? tsimonq2 kind of suggested that might be a thing
<valorie> I wrote once, but never followed up
<valorie> I'm about to take off for eastern washington for a family wedding, and will be back sometime Sunday
<wxl> if you do hear anything, let me know!
<valorie> if someone reminds me, I'll take it up again
<wxl> meanwhile have a good trip :)
<valorie> thanks!
<valorie> picking up my daughter at her house, so it should be a fun road trip
<valorie> we're planning to drive home the long way (North Cascades highway) if the weather holds out
<wxl> nice
<valorie> it's been awhile
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus/status/908694246726656000
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Nice heads up
#kubuntu-council 2017-09-16
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I gues we all get notifications from Phab, but in case not: https://phabricator.kde.org/T7018
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I've setup a KCC meeting task on phabricator with a agenda, will make a doodle for dates later
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> +1
<ahoneybun> well Google replaced my Nexus 6P with  Pixel XL
<ahoneybun> \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Shower Thoughts 🚿: Spiders are the only web developers that enjoy finding bugs
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk: With your ~kubuntu-dev hats on, would you be OK with me setting Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com> as an Uploader to gcompris-qt in Debian? That would mean that with sponsorship (or maybe eventually with no sponsorship...) you guys can upload to gcompris-qt in Debian without needing an ack from me as long as you mark it as a "Team upload". I'd like to retain
<tsimonq2> Maintainership though, but this marks Kubuntu as "co-maintainers".
<tsimonq2> Comments welcome.
<acheronuk> I'm not bothered. clivejo was interested in it, so I defer to his opinion
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ok
<tsimonq2> Or I can mark clivejo directly as co-maintainer if he wants
<tsimonq2> Like I said, I'd like to retain maintainership, but if y'all want to do an upload, you should be able to do an upload as a Co-maintainer without me needing to heavily review
 * acheronuk shrugs
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/tsimonq2/status/909091043525763073
<clivejo> no thanks
<tsimonq2> ok
#kubuntu-council 2017-09-17
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://knro.blogspot.hr/2017/09/kstars-283-aka-tommy-is-out.html @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie Can the next release of Kubuntu be named "Max"? :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> If clive does lots of work on it, I guess so!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://twitter.com/rikmills88/status/909365307197808640
<ahoneybun> nice acheronuk
<acheronuk> :D. thinking about zesty build to test on back of backports, but that needs an additional appstream backport to work.
<ahoneybun> how goes it acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> define 'it' :P
<ahoneybun> Lol life, kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Life is as usual. A mixture of joy and s***iness. Kubuntu the same, but more towards the joy end.
#kubuntu-council 2019-09-10
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Pah!! I am such a silly billy, You need a sharing link to be able to add yourself to that poll
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> https://doodle.com/poll/mt2day3u6i566s4n
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hopefully, that will let you add your name and select options, sorry I did it from the app on my phone originally
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> We got some very positive response to the questionaire about starting a Kubuntu Newsletter.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I've sent it out again to the users list, to see if we can get a little more input, but it looks like the community would like one
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> OK, got to dash, back later
#kubuntu-council 2019-09-11
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1171701586600615936
#kubuntu-council 2019-09-12
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> https://notes.kde.org/p/Kubuntu%7CAkademy2019 if you want to contribute thoughts, questions
#kubuntu-council 2019-09-13
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/xNFr6AGu/file_18125.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Ubuntu wallpaper
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OOO
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Where is the logo lol.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> willcooke has promised to post it
#kubuntu-council 2019-09-14
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Better do an news post thanking linode for extending our sponsorship?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> And perhaps bytemark for their continued supply of the CI server
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2 of course, follow on with a seperate altispeed one when/if that gets running
<valorie> I like that wallpaper - except the colors of course
<valorie> the little weasel is a cutie
#kubuntu-council 2019-09-15
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi do you guys want to arrange a meet to discuss the Altispeed hosting, and Kubuntu CI
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I did post a Doodle, but something went wrong, and there were no responses, shall I try again ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I've been giving this some thought, and I know we use LXC right now, but maybe we should consider Kubernetes, and Docker. This would enable us to decouple from the underlying host, and if I understand it correctly Kubernetes would provide multi-cloud, so we could aggregate the 3 hosting providers.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Of course I only have a vague idea about what I am talking about 😊
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I don't know what is going on with it now. @tsimonq2 ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> OK, well how do you feel about the CI now that Linode have renewed ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Perhaps there is other more important work to be done ?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Well, at the moment the CI is coping ok, but will inevitably need to replaced in the next few years.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> OK, I won't chase the Doodle further then. I want to put my focus on community, and trying to bring more people in
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://ci.lubuntu.me is running with python and not ruby :)
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Sick_Rimmit, Ok, we may still want to have a chat, but probably arrange that some other way
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> OK, Well lets wait for @tsimonq2 with the details for Altispeed, and we can set something up.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I did check and we still have our Rooms on BigBlueButton
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> There has been alot of updates to it too, so perhaps its now using WebRTC, which if so, would make some folks happy, as Flash is Non-Free
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Oooh :)
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I wonder about openqa to test our images....
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills, I'm asking the same question
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills, It might get rewritten to be more efficient
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But right now it's okay
